# cargador de pilas AAA



## nestor_chino (Jun 17, 2006)

hola gente: Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un diagrama de un cargador de pilas AAA por fas


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

nestor_chino dijo:
			
		

> hola gente: Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un diagrama de un cargador de pilas AAA por fas



Hay que usar el buscador compañero.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=2406

Saludos


----------

